# how to mark your camp spot as taken?



## orke78 (Nov 20, 2019)

hello
we will be trying RV (C class) for the first time next week and we plan to  stay in free campsites for couple of days (BLM and such) and i was wondering how do you mark your camp spot as "occupied"  if we will leave for couple of hours to hike or get food or whatever but still want to come back for another night at that spot? are there any camping unwritten rules we need to know about? (also so we wont grab someone elses spot by mistake)
thanks


----------



## henryck (Nov 21, 2019)

I've seen people put a sign that says the site is occupied.


----------



## orke78 (Nov 22, 2019)

henryck said:


> I've seen people put a sign that says the site is occupied.


thanks - ill take some kind of sign with me


----------

